# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Arsenal từ chối bán Podolski cho Dortmund

## Seoprok45

Giới săn tin Anh cho hay Arsenal vừa khước từ đề nghị mua Lukas Podolski từ Borussia Dortmund.


Lukas Podolski là cái tên khả dĩ nhất Borussia Dortmund nhắm đến lúc này trong nỗ lực thay thế Robert Lewandowski, người đang tìm mọi cách ra đi. Cộng với việc không thực sự đóng góp nhiều cho Arsenal, Podolski cũng được đồn đoán là sẽ bị bán trong hè này.

Dortmund đã ngỏ lời với Arsenal. Nhưng mức giá 10 triệu bảng họ vừa gửi đến đã bị khước từ. Bởi đây là con số theo Arsenal là khiếm nhã khi nó còn ít hơn mức giá họ đã chi để sở hữu tiền đạo 27 tuổi này cách đây một năm – 11 triệu bảng.

Hơn nữa Arsenal muốn dành danh sách thanh lý cho những Maroune Chamakh, Nicklas Bendtner, Park Chu-young hơn một Podolski đang ở mức tròn vai.

HLV Arsene Wenger cũng vừa gửi đi thông điệp nếu không kiếm lời từ vụ Podolski, ông sẽ giữ chân tiền đạo này.

----------

